# 100 Gallon Community Aquarium



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

check out my fish tank!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Cool tank, some nice fish in there.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Awesome*

Thanks for sharing awesome set up


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank. I like the loach.


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

Is that a yo-yo loach? Because i have two of those and they are very friendly, and definitely the opposite of shy! I love the tank it's pretty sweet!

55g community tank
10g salamander tank
2-3g betta tank

owner of: The Bass Bowl
come check out my great site updated weekly!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*reply*

Yup, he's a yo-yo loach.
He was my first fish, got him when he was less than a inch!
Thanks
Kev


----------

